# samsung galaxy y root



## blackkids5 (Oct 24, 2011)

How to root galaxy y 

please crack it guys.....

want to install chainfire


----------



## cobraboy85 (Oct 24, 2011)

ON IT!!!!!!!!


edit****** CRACKED!!!!!


----------



## KaliKot (Oct 25, 2011)

How did you root it?


----------



## compwhiz2k5 (Oct 25, 2011)

*Rooting Galaxy Y*

I want to know if we can already root a Samsung Galaxy Y GT-5360 that has 2.3.5 firmware.

Thanks!


----------



## ascop038 (Oct 26, 2011)

Finally I've rooted my Galaxy Y, after use this for four days.
Simply used update.zip from recovery mode


----------



## disk0nek (Oct 27, 2011)

Appreciate if you can provide us extra details on how to . Thanks you.


----------



## landlord28 (Oct 27, 2011)

ascop038 said:


> Finally I've rooted my Galaxy Y, after use this for four days.
> Simply used update.zip from recovery mode

Click to collapse



Can you provide full instructions on how you rooted your phone ?


----------



## namrat (Oct 27, 2011)

ascop038 said:


> Finally I've rooted my Galaxy Y, after use this for four days.
> Simply used update.zip from recovery mode

Click to collapse



Could you please tell us How to root it in detail!
Tks in advance.


----------



## ascop038 (Oct 27, 2011)

You must have an update.zip file, I use an update.zip file for samsung GT-S5770 with little bit modify. Copy that into your sd card, turn off your phone, go into recovery mode. Choose apply update from sdcard then choose update.zip file with volume down button, and press home key to choose it . wait until progress done, your phone will automatic restart. browse your phone menu, if there is a program "super user" then your samsung galaxy y was succesfuly rooted. (sorry if my English was so bad  ) and please don't forget give a thank's


----------



## jundo_9x97 (Oct 27, 2011)

ascop038 said:


> You must have an update.zip file, I use an update.zip file for samsung GT-S5770 with little bit modify. Copy that into your sd card, turn off your phone, go into recovery mode. Choose apply update from sdcard then choose update.zip file with volume down button, and press home key to choose it . wait until progress done, your phone will automatic restart. browse your phone menu, if there is a program "super user" then your samsung galaxy y was succesfuly rooted. (sorry if my English was so bad  ) and please don't forget give a thank's

Click to collapse



Where can i find an update.zip file? And what does little bit modify mean? i'm very bad at english.


----------



## GioPed (Oct 27, 2011)

jundo_9x97 said:


> Where can i find an update.zip file? And what does little bit modify mean? i'm very bad at english.

Click to collapse



Maybe you mean this:
pressbyte.com/3398/root-samsung-galaxy-gio-android-233-gingerbread/

??


----------



## landlord28 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think you must create an update.zip with the superuser app


----------



## GioPed (Oct 27, 2011)

GioPed said:


> Maybe you mean this:
> pressbyte.com/3398/root-samsung-galaxy-gio-android-233-gingerbread/
> 
> ??

Click to collapse



if so, let us know the "little modify" .. I look f'ward to rooting my g.Y!!


----------



## landlord28 (Oct 27, 2011)

androidsu.com/superuser/
will this work guys? havent verified it yet


----------



## disk0nek (Oct 27, 2011)

Maybe you can upload and send us link for the update.zip that you use. Thank you.


----------



## vincent_smoox (Oct 27, 2011)

I give attachment which contain update.zip file

copy it to your root mmc then boot into recovery mode (hold power, volume up, home button together) then chooses apply update.zip from sdcard

Reboot your phone, voila... its rooted now


----------



## landlord28 (Oct 27, 2011)

vincent_smoox said:


> i give attachment which contain update.zip file
> 
> copy it to your root mmc then boot into recovery mode (hold power, volume up, home button together) then chooses apply update.zip from sdcard
> 
> reboot your phone, voila... Its rooted now

Click to collapse



thanks bro!! Thumbs up )


----------



## GioPed (Oct 27, 2011)

vincent_smoox said:


> I give attachment which contain update.zip file
> 
> copy it to your root mmc then boot into recovery mode (hold power, volume up, home button together) then chooses apply update.zip from sdcard
> 
> Reboot your phone, voila... its rooted now

Click to collapse



yeah! thanks!!!!!!!!
it works!!!


----------



## jundo_9x97 (Oct 27, 2011)

vincent_smoox said:


> I give attachment which contain update.zip file
> 
> copy it to your root mmc then boot into recovery mode (hold power, volume up, home button together) then chooses apply update.zip from sdcard
> 
> Reboot your phone, voila... its rooted now

Click to collapse



Is it worked on fw 2.3.5 or 2.3.4?


----------



## ascop038 (Oct 27, 2011)

this is method I've do to "modify"
- download the "update.zip" file for galaxy GT-S5770 ( I'm downloaded from here    htt*://w*w.mediafire.c*m/?gakbyi443e8p4gz)
- unzip those file then you can find two folders "system" and "META-INF"
- open folder META-INF >com>google>android, you'll find two files 
- open file "updater-script" with notepad 
- find this script 
*getprop("ro.product.device") == "GT-S5770" ||
  getprop("ro.build.product") == "GT-S5770"  ||*
change with this one
*getprop("ro.product.device") == "GT-S5360" ||
   getprop("ro.build.product") == "GT-S5360"  ||*
- save the file
- compress all file again with "update.zip" name
- finish


----------



## blackkids5 (Oct 24, 2011)

How to root galaxy y 

please crack it guys.....

want to install chainfire


----------



## landlord28 (Oct 28, 2011)

blackkids5 said:


> How to root galaxy y
> 
> please crack it guys.....
> 
> want to install chainfire

Click to collapse



did chainfire3d work?


----------



## disk0nek (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow! it works!. Great job.

Next question for me is how to network unlock it so I can use them on other networks.

THanks.


----------



## ondoy1943 (Oct 28, 2011)

> android version -> 2.3.5
> build number -> gingerbread.dxk17

Click to collapse



To those who were able to successfully root their respective gt-s5360 galaxy y, do you have the same firmware version and build number as in the above? Just to be sure before i go your way. Your info is essential.


----------



## ascop038 (Oct 28, 2011)

ondoy1943 said:


> To those who were able to successfully root their respective gt-s5360 galaxy y, do you have the same firmware version and build number as in the above? Just to be sure before i go your way. Your info is essential.

Click to collapse



Yes, I have the same version and build number. But I think there are must be like this :
android version -> 2.3.5
build number -> gingerbread.dxk*I*7


----------



## blackkids5 (Oct 28, 2011)

*DID root work using update.zip*



landlord28 said:


> did chainfire3d work?

Click to collapse



DID root work using update.zip


----------



## landlord28 (Oct 28, 2011)

yeah ) it worked


----------



## novem.nonus (Oct 28, 2011)

Many Thanks...

It also works for 2.3.6 , DDKJ1.


----------



## ascop038 (Oct 28, 2011)

disk0nek said:


> Next question for me is how to network unlock it so I can use them on other networks.
> 
> THanks.

Click to collapse



maybe you should flash your device, try this S5360 firmware h*t*://hotfile.c*m/dl/130855394/eed909b/S5360XXKI6_XXKI6_OXXKI6.rar.html , (pass: samfirmware.com)
(Europe version). but there are some problems (in my opinion)
1. I haven't yet find odin multi downloader for GT-S5360
2. don't know if the firmware working on locked device
but you still try it anyway  (with all on your risk, surely)


----------



## fakhrul_coy (Oct 28, 2011)

thanks it's work


----------



## phuongkhpt (Oct 29, 2011)

ascop038 said:


> maybe you should flash your device, try this S5360 firmware h*t*://hotfile.c*m/dl/130855394/eed909b/S5360XXKI6_XXKI6_OXXKI6.rar.html , (pass: samfirmware.com)
> (Europe version). but there are some problems (in my opinion)
> 1. I haven't yet find odin multi downloader for GT-S5360
> 2. don't know if the firmware working on locked device
> but you still try it anyway  (with all on your risk, surely)

Click to collapse



Rom no Options
Use only 3G networks
Pls help me


----------



## noobwithgalaxyy (Oct 29, 2011)

Edit: Noob Stuff.. 
This works


----------



## namrat (Oct 29, 2011)

ascop038 said:


> Yes, I have the same version and build number. But I think there are must be like this :
> android version -> 2.3.5
> build number -> gingerbread.dxk*I*7

Click to collapse



After rooting it, then How to UNROOT it? I mean we must go back for the original firmware of Samsung in the case we have to bring it to warranty service?


----------



## ascop038 (Oct 29, 2011)

namrat said:


> After rooting it, then How to UNROOT it? I mean we must go back for the original firmware of Samsung in the case we have to bring it to warranty service?

Click to collapse



Flash it and install new firmware, but I've told you the problems above. Or maybe you can try to unroot it using Superoneclick application, there is "unroot" option.


----------



## compwhiz2k5 (Oct 29, 2011)

ondoy1943 said:


> To those who were able to successfully root their respective gt-s5360 galaxy y, do you have the same firmware version and build number as in the above? Just to be sure before i go your way. Your info is essential.

Click to collapse



Yes! That is the one!


----------



## Neo. (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm still surprised we don't have a forum for Samsung Galaxy Y.

HTC Wildfire has 570mhz processor and this mobile has 800mhz processor yet we don't have any development 

This phone might be the deal breaker for Samsung.The best phone for it's price! Would love to have CM on this one.

Anyone plan to place a request for new forum?


----------



## jesrani (Oct 30, 2011)

Is the phone good for music and playing simple games. I saw it can be rooted but are any custom roms available?

Sent from GT-I9003 using XDA app.
---------------------------------------
GT-I9003, GB XXKPH, Rooted,  Deodexed, CF-Root

Wave 2, 8530, Bada 1.2, DDKA1


----------



## namrat (Oct 30, 2011)

ascop038 said:


> Flash it and install new firmware, but I've told you the problems above. Or maybe you can try to unroot it using Superoneclick application, there is "unroot" option.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for your instruction, I'll try to do it.


----------



## rahuldagli (Oct 30, 2011)

vincent_smoox said:


> I give attachment which contain update.zip file
> 
> copy it to your root mmc then boot into recovery mode (hold power, volume up, home button together) then chooses apply update.zip from sdcard
> 
> Reboot your phone, voila... its rooted now

Click to collapse



Sir, could you please tell us how to unroot it when needed?


----------



## varundave (Nov 1, 2011)

True. But, i think this phone has just been released in October. Waiting for some more threads on Galaxy Y S5360 by experts...

Also,

Can anyone explain why the process of rooting this phone is different than the other ones ? Other rootings are done using the softwares and the apps.
Why an update file for this phone's rooting ?

Also,
Can this be unrooted by restoring to "factory default" option from the settings ?


----------



## hdorsett (Nov 1, 2011)

everyone in this thread should vote for s5360 here so we could have our own forum


----------



## blackkids5 (Oct 24, 2011)

How to root galaxy y 

please crack it guys.....

want to install chainfire


----------



## Neo. (Nov 1, 2011)

hdorsett said:


> everyone in this thread should vote for s5360 here so we could have our own forum

Click to collapse



Yes, PLEASE VOTE FOR OUR MOBILE!!

This phone is a sensation when it comes to low-range mobiles. When HTC Wildfire can get a support with pretty old processor, Why not a mobile with a latest gen processor along with 2.3.6?

PLEASE SUPPORT!


----------



## maverickgenius (Nov 2, 2011)

i have voted.. pls everybody vote to get this phone its own forum


----------



## yanksin (Nov 2, 2011)

*New ROM*

Hey, Is there any new ROM available for galaxy Y?


----------



## hacorr (Nov 3, 2011)

*Un-Root Galaxy Y*

Please, can someone mention how to un-root the phone, in detail?


----------



## noobwithgalaxyy (Nov 3, 2011)

varundave said:


> Also,
> Can this be unrooted by restoring to "factory default" option from the settings ?

Click to collapse



factory reset works.


----------



## hacorr (Nov 3, 2011)

noobwithgalaxyy said:


> factory reset works.

Click to collapse



You mean, factory reset unroots the phone, as like nothing happened to it?


----------



## yanksin (Nov 3, 2011)

yep it works...


----------



## Neo. (Nov 3, 2011)

Any Roms for this mobile? I would really appreciate anything.

PSLEASE VOTE!!! PLEASE VOTE FOR OUR MOBILE FORUM!!


----------



## ondoy1943 (Nov 4, 2011)

If only i could vote 2 or more times, i would do it. Sigh....


----------



## varundave (Nov 4, 2011)

noobwithgalaxyy said:


> factory reset works.

Click to collapse



Are you sure ? Have you tested it ?I think the update process replaces the operating system files; Not sure though  Another option would be updating it with KIES 

Also, I don't think it voids warranty. Normally, they won't check if there are any file changes. At least, not in India


----------



## Neo. (Nov 4, 2011)

any roms for galaxy y??


----------



## mjkute (Nov 5, 2011)

waiting clockworkmod for galaxy y


----------



## laksa808 (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't think factory reset will remove root from update.zip, I try it only personal data removed the root is still there, by the way why someone asking about to unroot this device while other's is eager looking to root ? It's funny or what ?


----------



## ondoy1943 (Nov 7, 2011)

laksa808 said:


> I don't think factory reset will remove root from update.zip, I try it only personal data removed the root is still there,........

Click to collapse



It appears to be so. I looked at some "updater-script" of a few unrooting methods in the forums, and basically unrooting involves also the removal of superuser, busybox, and other files that were pushed during the previous rooting session.


----------



## Neo. (Nov 7, 2011)

hdorsett said:


> everyone in this thread should vote for s5360 here so we could have our own forum

Click to collapse



PLEASE VOTE GUYS ..EVERY VOTE COUNTS 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## xyzsatan (Nov 7, 2011)

someone can help upload SystemUI.apk and Framework-res.apk for me...

pls i need 

(galaxy Y S5360XXKI6)


----------



## luciferlove (Nov 8, 2011)

hi guys, tis my 1st android device, hope to learn more thru this forum.  I noticed that the gt-s5360 has 2 simultaneous touch limit, is this hardware limitation or software restriction? could there be hacks to go beyond this limit?  going to vote for this device.  very happy with this, cheap yet, very good for its price. loving this android phone, way better than symbian and ios for it's customizability.


----------



## paultorres05 (Nov 8, 2011)

*soft key*

does the two soft key of galaxy y doesnt have light?


----------



## Neo. (Nov 8, 2011)

hdorsett said:


> everyone in this thread should vote for s5360 here so we could have our own forum

Click to collapse



VOTE VOTE VOTE "!!!!!!!!"

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## alimoo (Nov 8, 2011)

Voted! We need custom roms for this beauty asap!


----------



## blackkids5 (Oct 24, 2011)

How to root galaxy y 

please crack it guys.....

want to install chainfire


----------



## volsdeep (Nov 8, 2011)

how did you manage to root it? very interested


----------



## varundave (Nov 9, 2011)

paultorres05 said:


> does the two soft key of galaxy y doesnt have light?

Click to collapse



Even i was wondering about it. I don't think it has. Another drawback; but, cannot expect much things at such cheaper rate 

---------- Post added at 07:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 AM ----------




laksa808 said:


> I don't think factory reset will remove root from update.zip, I try it only personal data removed the root is still there, by the way why someone asking about to unroot this device while other's is eager looking to root ? It's funny or what ?

Click to collapse



It's because they fear about void of warranty.

@ All

the rooting does not change the version or the firmware name and i don't think they can figure out if it's rooted or not. It's just some couple of files replaced while rooting. Don't think they'll check individual files for that.


----------



## ondoy1943 (Nov 9, 2011)

Another major concern about rooted a phone is that it may not be possible for its firmware to be updated via fota. I have no idea as regards samsung phones, but this has been the issue with eee pad transformer tablets.

In the case of the transformer tf101, fota is not possible if the tablet is rooted and flashed with cwm recovery. Afaik there are 3 ways to get an updated firmware: 1. unroot the device and get fota update, 2. reflash a previous stock firmware to remove root then get fota update, and 3. repack the update firmware file to be flashed via cwm recovery on a rooted transformer having stock firmware (not custom rom).

I think devs in these forums may be able to come up with methods similar to what devs have done in the transformer forums. Let us just wait for the time to come. So vote for a separate forum for our gt-s5360.


----------



## Neo. (Nov 9, 2011)

ondoy1943 said:


> Another major concern about rooted a phone is that it may not be possible for its firmware to be updated via fota. I have no idea as regards samsung phones, but this has been the issue with eee pad transformer tablets.
> 
> In the case of the transformer tf101, fota is not possible if the tablet is rooted and flashed with cwm recovery. Afaik there are 3 ways to get an updated firmware: 1. unroot the device and get fota update, 2. reflash a previous stock firmware to remove root then get fota update, and 3. repack the update firmware file to be flashed via cwm recovery on a rooted transformer having stock firmware (not custom rom).
> 
> I think devs in these forums may be able to come up with methods similar to what devs have done in the transformer forums. Let us just wait for the time to come. So vote for a separate forum for our gt-s5360.

Click to collapse



Nah man rooting works fine with kies I updated to 2.3.6 from 2.3.5 after I've rooted the phone 


Edit: please keep voting for our device ..our forum is on our hands

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## ondoy1943 (Nov 12, 2011)

Neo said:


> Nah man rooting works fine with kies I updated to 2.3.6 from 2.3.5 after I've rooted the phone ..............

Click to collapse



You must be lucky to have been given the opportunity to update your firmware to 2.3.6 via kies. The last time i checked with kies today, still no update for me as the current firmware of the phone is the same as the latest available firmware, as follows: PDA:KI7 / PHONE:KI7 / CSC:KI7 (XTC). Still version 2.3.5.


----------



## cobraboy85 (Nov 12, 2011)

Why do you care about OTA updates when your current or another rom would be updated by your dev? OTA updates are useless when you are rooted man.

yumadtho?


----------



## otnip (Nov 12, 2011)

ascop038 said:


> Yes, I have the same version and build number. But I think there are must be like this :
> android version -> 2.3.5
> build number -> gingerbread.dxk*I*7

Click to collapse



My Galaxy Y S5360 android version is also 2.3.5, but the build number is -> GINGERBREAD.XXKI9
Can't use your root, right?


----------



## ondoy1943 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey guys i just found out there's a purported update firmware 2.3.6 posted in androidadvices.com for our gt-s5360. Supposed to be flashed via odin and the process is claimed to work whether your phone is rooted or not. The filename is "S5360DXKJ3_S5360OLBKJ2_S5360DXKJ1_HOME.tar.md5". Disclaimer: This is only for info purposes and is not an endorsement of the site and its posted method to upgrade the firmware from 2.3.5 to 2.3.6. The risk is still yours.

Considering i am not familiar with odin and have not used it in the past, i have refrained as of now from applying the update to my rooted phone.


----------



## otnip (Nov 13, 2011)

vincent_smoox said:


> I give attachment which contain update.zip file
> 
> copy it to your root mmc then boot into recovery mode (hold power, volume up, home button together) then chooses apply update.zip from sdcard
> 
> Reboot your phone, voila... its rooted now

Click to collapse



People are so complicated! Your instructions are simple and correct. After reading all this pages I was in doubt. Then, I found the same source elsewhere. They give you credits and also to Mr.Gambit. I got mine rooted in about one minute or so! Thank you vincent_smoox and Mr. Gambit


----------



## Neo. (Nov 14, 2011)

Guys do we have any custom roms? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## redcarullo (Nov 15, 2011)

*unroot*

How do you unroot Galaxy Y rooted with the method discussed here?


----------



## ondoy1943 (Nov 16, 2011)

redcarullo said:


> How do you unroot Galaxy Y rooted with the method discussed here?

Click to collapse



Afaik, there are two ways to do that. One is by a method similar to unroot schemes already implemented for other samsung phones, only that it should be specific for the galaxy y. Second, is by updating the firmware to a newer version via kies. In fact, this is what happened to my galaxy y which was rooted by the method outlined here. After the firmware was updated officially to 2.3.6, i found out that root was lost, so i had to re-root my phone again.


----------



## Moose_PrAthamesh (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rooting for samsung galaxy y GT S5360*

Listen download the update.zip file from the 
below link
downloads.androidadvices.com/s/update.zip
You can download the file on the phone itself..!! or also possible on pc..!!!
(pls let me knw if the link is broken)
once downloaded, place the zip file in the OnSD card of your phone
WARNING: do not rename the file..!! !!
Kk once this is done.. Switch off your phone
WARNING: make sure that ur phone battery is sufficiently charged..!!!!!

Once switchd off.. Boot the phone into recovery mode..
Im showing how to boot into recovery mode for Samsung galaxy Y only..!!!
1. When the phone is switchd off, press and hold the VOLUME UP KEY and CENTRE KEY together
2. holding these together, press and hold the power key and ur phone wil boot in recovery mode..!!! (ultimately u are in a situation where u are pressing 3 keys together to boot into recovery mode)

Once u are in the recovry mode, select UPDATE FROM SD CARD opt.
NOTE: ur touch will not work In recovery mode.. Navigate up and down using VOLUME UP and VOLUME DOWN KEYS and selection using CENTRE KEY..
Once u select that option, locate and select the update.zip file in ur sd card..
When selectd, the update will start.. It may take 5 to 10 minutes to update..

ull get the update complete.message.. 

Then again from recovery mode menu, select reboot device..
Your device will reboot ROM mode.. That is ur normal boot..

If ur device is successfully rooted. U will see the superuser app in the menu list..!!!

Thats all...!!!

If u liked my guidance, pls suscribe..!!!!


----------



## prokofiev (Nov 22, 2011)

was just thinking
ICS for Samsung Galaxy Y 

a. in 3 years ?
b. in a few months ?
c. impossible ?


----------



## Neo. (Nov 23, 2011)

don't expect anything until we get our forums

So please vote

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## varundave (Nov 24, 2011)

Just did a *Factory Reset* on a Rooted Samsung Galaxy Y S 5360 and here are the results :

Before FR: Android 2.3.5 updated with KIES to 2.3.6 KJ1 + rooted with "update.zip" + system apps removed

After FR: Android 2.3.6 + rooted with system apps removed already

So, You just need to root it once and you are rooted forever  If you need to unroot, remove the superuser app so, it does shows in the menu OR to *UnRoot it completely, Reflash it with Samsung KIES with the latest firmware *

Dave


----------



## prokofiev (Nov 24, 2011)

@neo : yes, i've voted on the link provided earlier in this thread

@varundave : does Reflashing with Samsung KIES restore all the initial apps that came with the unit when it first comes out of the box? 
( i ask because : 1. I do want to try rooting but, 2. I am pretty happy with the default apps )


----------



## varundave (Nov 24, 2011)

UPDATE to my Previous post :

Flashing with the Latest Firmware or reinstalling the firmware *UNROOTs* the phone. 

@prokofiev .. Rooting does not removes the default apps. It depends on you if you want to remove it or not. 

You can try on the rooting, it will just add 2-3 files to system that will give you the root access. Other things and settings and data stays the same. 
While reflashing the firmware with the KIES, you get the original system files with your settings and applications intact.

Samsung android rooting is the best and very easy.

*Dave*


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Dec 1, 2011)

Already voted. 

For those asking how to unroot, simplest method is to flash to stock firmware, unless you use superoneclick to root, then you can use that too to unroot.. I think I saw someone a few pages back say that SOC worked for this one, haven't tried though..


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Dec 1, 2011)

For the life of me, i can't get Kies to update the Fw On my GY. It keeps on saying firnware update has stopped working. Anyone got any ideas..?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## blackkids5 (Oct 24, 2011)

How to root galaxy y 

please crack it guys.....

want to install chainfire


----------



## varundave (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes. The firmware is never updated in one go ever. When the firmware is downloading the firmware files, You can "turn off the usb storage". KIES automatically mounts the sdcard to pc, you can unmount it. This will help you update.

Cheers.



JiroPrinz8 said:


> For the life of me, i can't get Kies to update the Fw On my GY. It keeps on saying firnware update has stopped working. Anyone got any ideas..?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Dec 2, 2011)

varundave said:


> Yes. The firmware is never updated in one go ever. When the firmware is downloading the firmware files, You can "turn off the usb storage". KIES automatically mounts the sdcard to pc, you can unmount it. This will help you update.
> 
> Cheers.

Click to collapse



Can you elaborate on how to get it going please? After it says gathering required etc etc. bam, Firmware UPdate has stopped working.

I've tried them all, uninstall, reinstall, fresh download, Kies CD.. 

Man o man,if i can just find the firmware, I'll Odin this SOB and never ever install Kies again, it's a joke of a software for a company as big as Samsung.


----------



## varundave (Dec 2, 2011)

The firmware update is done with 2 downloads, the first one is done quickly while the other download takes time. when the second download it about to complete, just turn off the usb storage. It will then in the phone mode and will install the phone system drivers. This won't happen if the phone is used as mass storage. The files are copied to phone and restarts the phone, update of the phone takes place and restarts again. then it's done.


Also, The firmware kj2 and kj3 files were shared somewhere in this forum. try searching it.



JiroPrinz8 said:


> Can you elaborate on how to get it going please? After it says gathering required etc etc. bam, Firmware UPdate has stopped working.
> 
> I've tried them all, uninstall, reinstall, fresh download, Kies CD..
> 
> Man o man,if i can just find the firmware, I'll Odin this SOB and never ever install Kies again, it's a joke of a software for a company as big as Samsung.

Click to collapse


----------



## hstop (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm getting an error on my Galaxy Y when trying to root with the update.zip


```
E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip
(Status 7)
Installation abortet.
```

Does anybody know what's wrong with my mobile?

---------------------- 

Sorry for asking - found it myself in this thread. My mobile is a S5363. After adding it to the script, it worked


----------



## yousy (Dec 3, 2011)

i just updated my firmware with kies, and phone condition back to unroot version.
  When i tried to rooting again, my phone can't turn to recovery mode. I already push vol up, home and power button but it didn't work.
  anyone can give some advices?
thanks


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Dec 3, 2011)

So i managed to find a download of the latest update (kies not working still) but it's just the. Tar.md5 package.. didn't come with the odin required and the pit file isn't there too.. anyone got an odin that is compatible with a 1 package laying around..?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## varundave (Dec 3, 2011)

You might not be doing it correct. Press the vol up and home key first..keep them pressed and then press the power key. keep all pressed until you go into recovery mode.



yousy said:


> i just updated my firmware with kies, and phone condition back to unroot version.
> When i tried to rooting again, my phone can't turn to recovery mode. I already push vol up, home and power button but it didn't work.
> anyone can give some advices?
> thanks

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 AM ----------

Don't know about Odin. Those things always gives me complexes 



JiroPrinz8 said:


> So i managed to find a download of the latest update (kies not working still) but it's just the. Tar.md5 package.. didn't come with the odin required and the pit file isn't there too.. anyone got an odin that is compatible with a 1 package laying around..?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## pratyush.creed (Dec 3, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=19935152#post19935152

Here's My New ICS theme For Galaxy Y S5360. 

 Enjoy.


----------



## arczangel (Dec 3, 2011)

is anyone here already rooted the galaxy y by smart netphone edition?


----------



## yousy (Dec 3, 2011)

varundave said:


> You might not be doing it correct. Press the vol up and home key first..keep them pressed and then press the power key. keep all pressed until you go into recovery mode.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 AM ----------

Click to collapse



My bad, i hold those buttons not long enough. Now working well. My phone rooted again and already uninstall useless stock apps.
 thanks


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Dec 4, 2011)

arczangel said:


> is anyone here already rooted the galaxy y by smart netphone edition?

Click to collapse



Doesn't matter whic one.. yhe method on the OP will work as long as you have a GT-S5360

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## varundave (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks buddy. What exactly are you using ? I can see an app called SystemUI, framework-res and a boot-animation.zip

Are you sure, the boot animation works in Samsung Young ? The boot animation in Young does not runs with this files. Just need to confirm.

Thanks.



pratyush.creed said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=19935152#post19935152
> 
> Here's My New ICS theme For Galaxy Y S5360.
> 
> Enjoy.

Click to collapse


----------



## ondoy1943 (Dec 5, 2011)

varundave said:


> Yes. The firmware is never updated in one go ever. When the firmware is downloading the firmware files, You can "turn off the usb storage". KIES automatically mounts the sdcard to pc, you can unmount it. This will help you update.
> 
> Cheers.

Click to collapse



I think there is no need to complicate matters; once kies starts to update the firmware, just leave kies alone until it's completed the process. Interfering with kies may just possibly cause it to abort. Besides, kies does not discriminate whether you have a rooted or unrooted phone. If you have a rooted phone, the new firmware simply removes the root, and you have to root it again if you want to.


----------



## varundave (Dec 5, 2011)

KIES never have actually updated my phone in One-Go  It updates when i turn off USB Storage 



ondoy1943 said:


> I think there is no need to complicate matters; once kies starts to update the firmware, just leave kies alone until it's completed the process. Interfering with kies may just possibly cause it to abort. Besides, kies does not discriminate whether you have a rooted or unrooted phone. If you have a rooted phone, the new firmware simply removes the root, and you have to root it again if you want to.

Click to collapse


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Dec 5, 2011)

Kies doeant update my phone period. It gets to "gathering required..." and then an error message comes up saying firmware update has stopped working.. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA App


----------



## ondoy1943 (Dec 5, 2011)

JiroPrinz8 said:


> Kies doeant update my phone period. It gets to "gathering required..." and then an error message comes up saying firmware update has stopped working..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA App

Click to collapse



In my last two updates via kies, i observed that the update process appears to be comprised of two general phases; first, the downloading of update file/files to the pc, and next, the actual flashing of the file/files on the phone. In the latest update, kies aborted the process during the downloading phase. I thought this could be due to interference by the antivirus/antispyware application; so i disabled the runtime action of microsoft security essentials, and for added measure, disabled also the windows firewall. Kies updated the firmware to KK4 without a hitch, thereafter.


----------



## amakhudair (Dec 5, 2011)

I buy mobile Samsung galaxy  sII model shw m250s when I try to download new firmware  it give me error and software stop when I open my mobile again it give me upgrade I need to make my mobile work again 
Thank u


----------



## 1ijack (Dec 6, 2011)

vincent_smoox said:


> I give attachment which contain update.zip file
> 
> copy it to your root mmc then boot into recovery mode (hold power, volume up, home button together) then chooses apply update.zip from sdcard
> 
> Reboot your phone, voila... its rooted now

Click to collapse



thanks for the how-to. works perfectly


----------



## DON2003 (Dec 9, 2011)

will root also unlock operator restriction?


----------



## neucub (Dec 9, 2011)

i don't have a samsung galaxy


----------



## blackkids5 (Oct 24, 2011)

How to root galaxy y 

please crack it guys.....

want to install chainfire


----------



## animesh_sen (Dec 9, 2011)

Is that rooting works with software version 2.3.6 ???


----------



## OmidSystem (Dec 9, 2011)

thanks works perfectly


----------



## neucub (Dec 9, 2011)

only 2......... i just want not to be new user.


----------



## varundave (Dec 11, 2011)

Root will work for all firmware versions


----------



## fiery12 (Dec 11, 2011)

*Works, but can't unroot*

update.zip file posted by vincent_smoox works fine on my Galaxy Y s5360 (Android 2.3.6), but DroidWall app (which requires root) doesn't work. It returns "no chains/target/match by that name" error, which on the DroidWall FAQ page means "your kernel does not support netfilter owner match module, so DroidWall will not work". I rooted my phone only for this firewall, so if you're like me don't waste your time. DroidWall doesn't work. A custom kernel is required which Galaxy Young doesn't use.

Now, I can't reflash to factory firmware using Kies. It says that I already use the latest firmware. Is there any option in Kies or New PC Studio (NPS) to restore (reflash) the Galaxy Y as in iTunes for iPhone?


----------



## varundave (Dec 13, 2011)

Check this thread for the SD card problem and the KIES firmware update problem.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=20184236


----------



## george_isaac (Dec 13, 2011)

*hi everybody i need your help*

hi android fan's

im from mexico and i want to know how can a make a select lenguage in the samsung galaxy s i9000m vibrant, because my model, only selling in canada, my model have only 3 languages, that have in english, francaise, and other, but, im from mexico, and i want my cel in spanish, how can i do for my phone and have lenguage option in spanish o latinamerican or something like that.


i really apreciate your help.

thank you and grets from mexico


----------



## prokofiev (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm just curious, on the ice cream sandwich demos, they include the panorama
capability.  but the galaxy y already has this.  is it an exclusive feature for samsung
touchwiz?


----------



## animesh_sen (Dec 19, 2011)

Can I able to roll back to the default version after rooting?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## fiery12 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Unroot not possible*



animesh_sen said:


> Can I able to roll back to the default version after rooting?

Click to collapse



Using the method posted in this thread (vincent_smoox update.zip), it's not possible to unroot. You can't reflash using Kies until it shows that there is a new firmware available. Only then you may be able to update (unroot) your phone.


----------



## prokofiev (Dec 21, 2011)

animesh_sen said:


> Can I able to roll back to the default version after rooting?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



you may try this :

galaxyygaming.blogspot.com/2011/12/un-rooting-samsung-galaxy-y.html

and i'll thank you to repost the result


----------



## malania (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey guys... does anyone have any idea why my samsung galaxy Y (2.3.6)'s sd card keeps unmounting itself automatically? 

I had rooted my device... and I got so sick and tired.. Hence I unrooted it.. only to see i rooting was a problem... or is it something else?

I googled and learned that many users are experiencing this problem with 2.3.6. 

I have formatted my SD card 2 times already (using the phone itself) but I still keep on getting the error.

Please help >.<


----------



## ondoy1943 (Dec 24, 2011)

malania said:


> Hey guys... does anyone have any idea why my samsung galaxy Y (2.3.6)'s sd card keeps unmounting itself automatically?......

Click to collapse



Upgrade the firmware via kies to build #XXXXKK4; this fixed the issue you are experiencing.


----------



## malania (Dec 25, 2011)

Just a quick update.. I upgraded my firmware to KL1 and my sd card error has been fixed 

Can I still use the same update.zip to root my device now?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## animesh_sen (Dec 26, 2011)

I think u can.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## arczangel (Dec 30, 2011)

If it's rooted I will be unlock operator? 

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA App


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Dec 30, 2011)

arczangel said:


> If it's rooted I will be unlock operator?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA App

Click to collapse



No.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## arczangel (Jan 1, 2012)

JiroPrinz8 said:


> No.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



so its useless! so anyone here can unlock or have knowledge to unlock my operator on galaxy y?


----------



## arnelgiga (Jan 5, 2012)

I found this on google search on rooting and unrooting galaxy Y.

http://www.symbianize.com/showthread.php?t=561514

Hope this will help.


----------



## Thatgrass (Mar 5, 2012)

vincent_smoox said:


> I give attachment which contain update.zip file
> 
> copy it to your root mmc then boot into recovery mode (hold power, volume up, home button together) then chooses apply update.zip from sdcard
> 
> Reboot your phone, voila... its rooted now

Click to collapse



Will this work on the Samsung Galaxy mini with gingerbread 2.3.5? (updated with Kies)


----------



## blackkids5 (Oct 24, 2011)

How to root galaxy y 

please crack it guys.....

want to install chainfire


----------



## mai77 (Mar 14, 2012)

*droidWall problem still current*



fiery12 said:


> update.zip file posted by vincent_smoox works fine on my Galaxy Y s5360 (Android 2.3.6), but DroidWall app (which requires root) doesn't work. It returns *"no chains/target/match by that name" error 11*, which on the DroidWall FAQ page means "your kernel does not support netfilter owner match module, so DroidWall will not work". I rooted my phone only for this firewall, so if you're like me don't waste your time. DroidWall doesn't work. A custom kernel is required which Galaxy Young doesn't use.

Click to collapse



this problem still persists


----------



## xfans (Mar 15, 2012)

Passed by it and see


----------



## Arar31 (Apr 19, 2012)

when you root galaxy y S5360
you need some files.

the "UPDATE.ZIP" just search in this site..

1st thing to do..

1.copy the file on your sd card..not in any folder or subfolder,
(DIRECTLY TO SD CARD)

2.turn of your phone,,wait til vibrate..

3.then click "volume up,home key,power on button" press them silmustaneously,
4,release the buttons if you see the samsung logo,
5..use the volume keys when scrolling because you can't use the touch screen
6.select "APPLY UPDATE FROM SD CARD" the choose the "UPDATE.ZIP" file click the home key to select..
8.and finally,u will see a "SUPERUSER" app in ur phone..

ENJOY.
7.after installing,select "REBOOT SYSTEM NOW"

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------

when updating a stock firmware or custom firmware dont use KIES..

because sometimes it cant detect SAMSUNG USB DRIVERS..

use ODIN 1.85 or 1.84..
its fast and no hustle on ur time..
it will just take about 1min to flash a firmware..

just a thought
FLASHING A CUSTOM rom and KERNEL is like putting your phone to the best performance that stock rom and kernel cant do.as you experience,stock rom and kernel is more laggy when many applications are installed,!!in custom rom and custom kernel u can install as many applications you want with no lag,,because custom rom and kernel is like putting your cp beyond its limit,,it supports all tweak like V6 supercharger tweaks and kikcass kernelizer..it is also used to OVERCLOCK your phone..

REMEMBER..
DO THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK!

model number:GT-s5360
android version version:2.3.6
baseband version:s5360DDLA1
kernel version:[email protected] #39
build number or roM:Creeds ROM v2

im just only 17 but i know what im doing.
its just a matter of confident and trust to the developers of this project.


----------



## arczangel (May 2, 2012)

Thanks guys! Just rooted my GY! Next, how to sim unlock! 

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA


----------



## gwmbox (Jul 24, 2013)

Does anyone have a file for the S5360*T* - *note the T* - so I can root that as this update file does not work with the S5360*T*


----------

